# Seeking Roamio base or OTA w/lifetime sub



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

Title says it all. Looking for a Roamio base or OTA with lifetime subscription. Looking to pay $400. You got one?


----------



## mickinct (Sep 14, 2015)

mjh said:


> title says it all. Looking for a roamio base or ota with lifetime subscription. Looking to pay $400. You got one?


yes http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Roamio...644558?hash=item2a61281a4e:g:7f8AAOSwFNZWukgU


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

mickinct said:


> yes http://www.ebay.com/itm/TiVo-Roamio...644558?hash=item2a61281a4e:g:7f8AAOSwFNZWukgU


Let me ask you a question if you do not mind.

I am just curious by nature and have seen several mention buying the Roamio OTA Lifetime from Amazon and selling them when the supply was short (which it is now).

Was that your thinking here - or was it just a unit you decided you did not want?

At $450 + $20 shipping ($470) given Paypal fees just under 3% and eBay fees of 10%, not to mention the shipping you have to pay, the cost to sell the unit is $80.80.

Given the cost of the Roamio OTA from Amazon, which collects tax in CT of 6.35%, that means your cost was at least $319.04....more if Amazon charged you shipping.

So it seems the you made $69.16 (or less), depending on if Amazon charged you shipping.

Which to me seems like very little for the effort (and risk).

Just wondering the motivation, as again, several people have noted doing this - and I am just curious....not judging.


----------

